# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Duodart

## Hippos

Hallo zusammen,
ich melde mich mal wieder.
Hier meine Kurzdaten.
PSA unverändert hoch 9,3
48 Biopsieeinstiche, alle negativ
MRT nicht auffällig
Tastbefund: in Ordnung
URO schlägt für ca. ein halbes Jahr vor, DUODART einzunehmen.
Scheint ein neues Wundermittel zu sein !
Er hat mir erst mal 30 Stk. verschrieben, um die Verträglichkeit zu testen.
Mein Fall scheint schon etwas außer der Norm zu sein ?
Habt ihr noch andere Ideen, wie in so einem Fall vorgegangen wird ?

Rainer

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Rainer,

*Duodart* ist ein ganz neu auf dem Arzneimittelmarkt genehmigtes Kombinationspräparat aus Dutasterid und Tamsulosin. Also eigentlich bekannte Präparate. Da muss man gespannt sein, welche Reaktion sich bei Dir zeigt. Du solltest davon berichten!

Gruß Heribert

----------


## artisun51

Grüß Dich Rainer,

wird schwer werden, jemand zu finden, der dazu noch Ideen hat. Du bist, denke ich, auch durch deren Zirkel schon bei Deinem Uro in guten Händen. Aber Dein Fall ist auch nicht so geläufig. 

Ich bin gespannt und wünsche Dir, dass es ein Erfolg wird.

Manfred

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Rainer,

Dein PSA-/Biopsie-Verlauf erinnert mich etwas an meine Geschichte (siehe Profil und www.myprostrate.eu). Nach etwa 70 Stanzen im Laufe der Jahre wurden die Ärzte doch noch (leider) "fündig" - nach RPE war es Gleason 3+4. Trotz aller Probleme bin ich froh, meinen Untermieter los zu sein.

Es bleibt Dir nichts anderes übrig, als "am Ball zu bleiben" (PSA-Werte und evt. weitere Biopsien).

Gruß aus der Pfalz
Werner

----------


## Hippos

Hallo,
nach ca. einem halben Jahr mit Einnahme von Duodart ist mein PSA gesunken von 9,3 auf 4,1 Volumen von 75 auf 55ml. Ich bin sehr erleichtert. URO meinte, die Verringerung über die Hälfte des PSA und Verkleinerung des Volumens, ist im Moment ein Zeichen, daß zur Zeit kein Krebs vorhanden ist. Seht ihr das auch so? Duodart habe ich ohne nennenswerte Nebenwirkungen vertragen. Ich nehme weiterhin Duodart und nach 1/2 Jahr wieder Kontrolluntersuchung.

Grüße
von einem erleichterten Rainer

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Rainer,

ich kann leider nichts dazu sagen, weder noch. Auf jeden Fall ist Deine jetzige Aussage schon mal besser, als schon wieder zu stupfen.
Ich denke es wird weiterhin spannend bleiben, bei Dir mit - bei mir ohne.

Gruss Manfred

----------


## skipper

Hallo Rainer,
Duodart als  Kombinationspräparat aus Dutasterid und Tamsulosin sorgt für zweierlei:
1. der PSA-Wert sinkt, bzw. halbiert sich und die Prostata schrumpft.(Dutasterid)
2. die Muskulatur um die Prostata entspannt sich. (Tamulosin)
beides sollte eine bessere Miktion ermöglichen. 
"ist im Moment ein Zeichen, daß zur Zeit kein Krebs vorhanden ist" bei dieser Aussage deines Urologen wäre ich sehr skeptisch!!
Es gibt eine Studie mit Dutasterid ( Reduce Studie) die eine gewisse vorbeugende Wirkung ergab, d.h. die Probanden mit Dutasterid -Einnahme hatten weniger PC-Tumore als die in der Kontrollgruppe. Ob bei vorhandenem PC eine Aggressivitätssteigerung erfolgte konnte nicht genau ermittelt werden.
Würde weiterhin engmaschig kontrollieren. Hast du schon einmal versucht auf Prostatitis zu behandeln?
Gruß
Skipper

----------


## Hippos

Hallo,
nun bin ich mal wieder da.
Nach steigendem PSA Wert mit Duodart habe ich mich in Heidelberg angemeldet.
PSA 7,1 unter Duodart
Volumen 75 ml
Inzwischen habe ich gesamt 76 Biobsien. Mit Stereotaktische 28 Einstiche.
Siehe hier.
http://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.d....117448.0.html
Unter Histologie steht, im vorliegenden Material kein Anhalt für Malignität.
Bin mal wieder sehr erleichtert, daß nichts gefunden wurde und belasse es mal dabei.
Eine 100% Sicherheit hat man natürlich nicht.
Eventuell muß ich mal über eine TRUP nachdenken, wenn die Miktion größere Probleme bereitet.

Rainer

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Rainer,

wie schon Skipper ausführte, wäre eine Abklärung sowohl auf Prostatitis als auch auf benigne Prostatahyperplasie - BPH anzuraten. Denn dein Prostatavolumen liegt sehr hoch.




> Eventuell muß ich mal über eine Turp nachdenken, wenn die Miktion größere Probleme bereitet.


Eine gute Idee, nach vorheriger Verkleinerung der Prostata und akuter Miktionsbeschwerden. Dann würde ich aber ein Verfahren wählen, wo durch die Untersuchung des Resektionsmaterial auch eine gute Aussage möglich ist.

Bei BPH dürfte der Wert des PSA zu 4,95ng/ml deiner Postatavergrößerung geschuldet sein.  PV x 0,066 = 4,95
Vielleicht beruhigt dich das ein wenig und deine Prostata auch.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------

